# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نماتن

## golihaghighi

آیا واقعا نماتن کاربرد داره و آیا هیچ شرکتی حاضر میشه اینقدر مستندات برای پروژه های متوسط تولید کنه؟

----------


## golihaghighi

اصلا کسی راجع به نماتن چیزی می دونه؟

----------


## Helen_Farhani

من نمیدونم و دوست دارم اطلاعاتی در این زمینه داشته باشم (البته یک چیزایی شنیدم، ولی نمیدونم همین باشه که شما میفرمائید یا نه).

----------


## golihaghighi

این مطلب بطور کلی نماتن رو توضیح میده.
اطلاعات کاملتر: http://www.golsoft.com/s1.asp

----------


## golihaghighi

چی شد کسی حرفی نداره؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

> آیا واقعا نماتن کاربرد داره و آیا هیچ شرکتی حاضر میشه اینقدر مستندات برای پروژه های متوسط تولید کنه؟


فلسفه ایجاد نماتن که اگه اشتباه نکنم در حال حاضر در نسخه 2 به سر می برد ، در واقع با هدف برون سپاری پروژه های دولتی تدوین شد. در نتیجه شرکت های خصوصی برای تعامل با شرکت های دولتی می بایستی طبق این قالب به رد و بدل اطلاعات بپردازند. 

نتیجه اینکه بنده نماتن را به شخصه برای کاربردهای داخلی شرکت ها و یا پروژه هایی که بی ارتباط با دولت هستند را مناسب نمیبینم.


با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## golihaghighi

به نظر میرسه که برای دولت هم زیاد کاربرد نداره

----------


## golihaghighi

اصولا دولت در اغلب موارد در زمینه فناوری ازلاعات اشتباه تصمیم میگیره.

----------


## rasoolpoor

> اصولا دولت در اغلب موارد در زمینه فناوری ازلاعات اشتباه تصمیم میگیره.


مستندات نماتن حتی از rup هم بیشتره ولی اولا هیچ شرکتی با اون آشنایی کامل نداره ثانیا خود ادارات دولتی هم به اون اعتقادی ندارند بنابراین تا حالا عملی نشده

----------


## Anti_Evil

> مستندات نماتن حتی از rup هم بیشتره


نماتن ارتباطی با RUP نداره




> اولا هیچ شرکتی با اون آشنایی کامل نداره


طبیعتا شرکتهایی که درگیر انجام پروژه های دولتی نیستند و نیازی به آن هم ندارند بنابراین با آن آشنایی ندارند




> ثانیا خود ادارات دولتی هم به اون اعتقادی ندارند


بر عکس ، قراردادهایی که منعقد میشه چیزه دیگه ای رو نشون میده.




> بنابراین تا حالا عملی نشده


به همان دلیل فوق نماتن اجرا شده ...

----------


## rasoolpoor

من با ادارات دولتی خیلی سروکار دارم و می دونم که تقریبا هیچ کدوم از این استاندارد استفاده نمی کنند مگر اینکه به دلایلی مجبور باشند.

----------


## golihaghighi

> من با ادارات دولتی خیلی سروکار دارم و می دونم که تقریبا هیچ کدوم از این استاندارد استفاده نمی کنند مگر اینکه به دلایلی مجبور باشند.


من هم موافقم چون من شخصا از این استاندارد استفاده نمی کنم و می دونم بقیه همکارانم هم در ادارات دیگه موافق آن نیستند.

----------


## Anti_Evil

> من با ادارات دولتی خیلی سروکار دارم و می دونم که تقریبا هیچ کدوم از این استاندارد استفاده نمی کنند مگر اینکه به دلایلی مجبور باشند


ببینید ،

صحبت این نیست که *چندتا* از سازمان های دولتی یا وابسته از این قاعده استفاده می کنند یا خیر. بحث بر سر چرائی نماتن و لزوم استفاده اش است که عنوان کردم. انفورماتیک ایران و یه سری اتحادیه نرم افزاری هم اونو به رسمیت شناختن. فکر می کنم حدود یک سال و نیم پیش هم شرکت مخابرات عملا به شرکت های پیاده ساز اعلام کرد که تحت همین عنوان پروژه ها را بررسی می کند. 
من هم مثل شما درگیر یکی از پروژه های دولتی هستم ... ولی خوب ما مجبور بودیم طبق این پروتکل جلو بریم ... عرض بنده اینه که گفتن این حرف که این چیزه بیخود ، بی استفاده و الکی هست تفکر اشتباهی است.

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## golihaghighi

نظر من اینه چیز بی خودی نیست ولی برای شرایط ایران و شرایط و جو موجود در ادارات ایران مناسب نیست شاید برای یک کشور دیگه خیلی هم عالی و کاربردی باشه.

----------


## mehdi_kamari

به نظر من این مال خود همون دولتی هاست . از طرفی هم میدونیم که پروژه های دولتی بر اساس مستندات و خوندن شرح کار کاری و دست کسی نمیدن . بلکه  به پاکت زیر نماتن بستگی داره . البته حجم نماتن هم به این دلیل زیاده که پاکت از زیرش معلوم نشه .

مزاح کردم . به نظر من دلیل مهم عدم استفاده از اون آشنایی کم نسبت به اون و سلیقه ای بودن ارگانها و شرکتها هست .

----------


## bhz8181

سلام دوستان

مدت زیادیه که از این تاپیک می گذره ولی در مورد نماتن سوال دیگیری داشتم و اینکه آیا بعد از نسخه 2 نسخه های دیگری هم در این راستا عرضه شدند که بتونیم ازشون استفاده کنیم و یا متدولوژی بهتری رو غیر از این نماتن شما می شناسید که قویتر باشه و مخصوصا در قسمت های (طرح انتقال و تحویل) و (طرح تضمین) کارایی بیشتری از نسخه های قدیمی و قبلی این نماتن داشته باشه؟

با تشکر.

----------


## bhz8181

از دوستان کس اطلاعات بیشتری می تونه در اختیار من بگذاره؟

آیا مدیریت انجمن اطلاع بیشتری در این زمینه دارند؟

----------


## golihaghighi

بعد از نسخه 2 دیگه نسخه ای نیومد.

----------

